# Die for threading forks



## jpromo (Nov 11, 2011)

Anybody know where I can find a die for threading standard sizes of forks? Also if you know the size and pitch, that'd be excellent. I trust my tap and die abilities much more than my welding abilities if I need to modify a steer tube.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 11, 2011)

*I got mine online*

I bought the parts off an online machining tool company, the total was about 65.00 shipped.
cheaper than the park tools set this is about 150.00+
I'll have to find the link and part numbers if your interested.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 11, 2011)

Woo I was thinking they might be pricey.

Yeah, send that link if you think about it. I can at least pull some sizes and stuff from it if nothing else. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 12, 2011)

*fork die*

I got mine off feebay a few years ago for about $50.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 12, 2011)

Alright, Niagara cycle works sells just the Hozan die for 30$ which is about what I was hoping to spend. I imagine this would work with a standard die tool. Anybody gone this route?


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 12, 2011)

*got mine from enco tools*

If you have this done by someone they'll charge 30.00 easy. Do it twice yourself and it's paid for.

You basically need a die cutter and a die cutter holder
this the site I found, and I do alot of internet searching for cheap prices. 
These guys have real machining tools.
Also its better if you get it all from one vendor, pay shipping once.
The die cutter is made in Japan if that matters to you

here is the die http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=314-2174&PMPXNO=2619618
here is the holder: http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=318-2013&PMPXNO=942774&PARTPG=INLMK3

This company has nice stuff.

the difference in the part tool is that their die holder has a guide, so you can weld a piece of tubing to the holder to "guide" the cutter, otherwise you have to keep this pretty straight when cutting the initial threads..you can even buy the guide part, I think found it on amazon.com by itself.


If your shortening a girls fork, use the old thread that are already there as a guide.
You'll need the frame the fork will go on and a bench vise.

1. put the for on the frame you want to use.
2. mark a line where the thread should end
3 add another inch down
4 start cutting the threads past where the girls threading ends, use a lubricant to dispate heat.
5. cut the forktube, I alays double and triple check the length.

Things to note: 
The axle hole on some girls forks of the same brand and year, is sometimes smaller.
Also the axle might be a bit lower,this makng the bike look taller, so you might have to enlarge and move the axle up a bit.


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks to ABE LUGO. I have been wanting one of these for a long time but didn't want to pay the price. I just ordered it.
JOSH


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 12, 2011)

*I was going to offer*

Guys just double check the thread it should be 1" by 24tpi, that is what is marked on the die cutter I got and that is what I used on my fork.
100-250 for a die cutter is way too much!

You can also ask the company if the have such a die holder with a space for a guide.
You can also tack weld a piece of tube to the die cutter as a guide. You just have to be be crafty.

I'm sure there is a finite amount of companies that make these types of tools and park tool just happen to find a vendor that sells the parts that work, their just adding their cut for selling it.
Kind of like when you can get the same snap on tool, exact same but with a different brand name, yes it happens.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 12, 2011)

I use an old top bearing cone for a guide, actually two. I screw the first down, then the second with the large od flat side on top. I tighten them together at the desired height (measure twice, cut once) and cut slowly with a quality fine thread bimetal hacksaw blade. Once cut, I clean up the cut with a good file then unscrew the two cones and use them to clean up the top cut thread as they unscrew from the fork (like a thread chaser). I then carefully inspect the start of the thread and clean it up as necessary with a small file to avoid cross-threading. 
Also, just to add, I went to at least 5-6 local bike shops looking for someone to cut the threads on a girl's fork and none would do it. Most did not have the tools and the ones that did told me that they would not thread my fork because the last time they used the tools, they ruined the fork-not understanding that their tools were actually long worn out and needed to be replaced. So it really pays to own the correct tools and understand how to use them...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

after wanting one for a long time I just ordered it from Enco as posted above. with tax and shipping to California the total for the die and handle was $58.59


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2011)

box came in the mail today, looks pretty good.


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 18, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday. I tested it and it works great, especially for only $58 shipped.
JOSH


----------



## jpromo (Nov 18, 2011)

Cool, good deal. Thanks for the follow-up; I shall have to pick one up myself.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 18, 2011)

Always take advantage of the promo/coupon codes. 'NCCOCT' code will ship the items for free until the end of November. 

  A steerer tube threader has been on my radar for a while now, plenty of options, most of them quite costly. I finally pulled the trigger on this one.


----------



## Joe V (Aug 31, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> I use an old top bearing cone for a guide, actually two. I screw the first down, then the second with the large od flat side on top. I tighten them together at the desired height...




Good idea, I just thought about doing it that way too, but instead I plan on leaving a gap in between the tops of the two cones, this will lightly sandwich the blade and act as a guide as I'm sawing the tube. I'll probably tape the skinny part of the cone to the steer tube to prevent it from spinning.


----------



## Joe V (Aug 31, 2013)

BTW, after shopping around locally and finding a 1-24 die at $80 I decided to buy this one on ebay for $35. The feature I really like is that it has a thread depth adjustment, there is a set screw type adjuster that spreads the die open at the notch/opening to the left of the die, I actually had to open it up quite a bit to match the depth of the threads on the steer tube.

I used lots of cutting lube so my investment should last a few. The die holder you see came in a Harbor Freight tap and die set I bought a while a ago.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 15, 2013)

*hello  threading tool*

my local  bike  shop  ordered  my  die  for  35.00 and i made the  holder  from scrap i had laying around   chucksoldbikes  ' u can get  1 inch 24   or 1i/8 inch  by 24


----------

